# USB Stick, Maus und DVD-Laufw. gehen nicht bei Linux



## wieseline (9. April 2004)

Hallo allerseits,

auf meinem Laptop habe ich Windows XP und Linux 9.0 laufen. Bei Windows XP (war zuerst installiert) werden der USB Stick (Flashdrive), das DVD Laufwerk und die Maus erkannt und man kann alles benutzen. Bei Linux 9.0 geht gar nichts von diesen Dingen.

Ich habe schon im Archiv gesucht und nur eine einigermaßen passende Antwort gefunden; eine Frau hat ihre CD nicht mehr aus dem Laufwerk rausbekommen. 

Die Antwort war folgendermaßen:
Vorher Windows benutzt, oder?
Solange kein Automounter eingerichtet, muss man bei Linux die Laufwerke unmounten, um sie zu öffnen.
Eingeben an der Konsole
umount/cdrom <- oder halt das Dev. (nicht uNmount)

Letzteres habe ich nicht verstanden.
Aber hilft diese Antwort überhaupt bei meinem Problem mit allen drei nicht funktionierenden Sachen? Ich dachte, es ist auch auf mein Problem anwendbar, weil ich auch vorher immer mal Windows benutzt habe.

Oder muss man noch mal die Installations-CD von Linux einsetzen und nachinstallieren? Aber wie, wenn das Laufwerk bei Linux nicht erkannt wird?

Bitte helft mir.
Viele Grüße
wieseline


----------



## Stibie (9. April 2004)

Hi!
Und zwar muss man bei Linux CDROM Laufwerk und weitere Platten mounten.

Dies kannst du im Falle des CDrom Laufwerks so machen:

1) CD einlegen
2) in der Bash (Konsole) mount CDROM eingeben
3) in das Verzeichnis /CDROM im Rootverzeichnis wechseln (   cd /CDROM)


Du könntest das Cdrom laufwerk aber auch bei jedem Boot automatisch Booten lassen.
Dazu gehst du in die Datei  /etc/fstab und machst da nur einen Eintrag fürs CDrom Laufwerk (ist aber nicht wirklich sinnvoll).
=> mit  unmount CDROM beendest du das ganze wieder.

Zu deinem Flash-Problem:
Der hängt ja an USB. In /dev gibt es mehrere usb-laufwerke. du musst ausprobieren, welches du mounten kannst, das ist dein USB-Stick!

Have fun &  ich hoffe, dass ich dir ein Wenig geholfen habe!


----------



## JohannesR (10. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Stibie _
> *2) in der Bash (Konsole) mount CDROM eingeben*


Die Konsole heisst Shell. Bash ist eine spezielle Shell, und zwar die Bourne-Again Shell, es gibt aber auch die csh, die zsh, die psh, die sash, die elfsh... Die Auswahl ist da groß.
...nur so am Rande.


----------



## derGugi (10. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Stibie _
> 
> Der hängt ja an USB. In /dev gibt es mehrere usb-laufwerke. du musst ausprobieren, welches du mounten kannst, das ist dein USB-Stick!



nein! ein USB-Stick wird als SCSI-Laufwerk gemountet! 
das machst du so: Erstelle ein Verzeichnis in /mnt mittels mkdir /mnt/usbstick zum Beispiel . Dann kannst du ihn über mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/usbstick mounten. Wahrscheinlich kommt jetzt die Meldung, du hast keine Schreibrechte, also mittels "su -" dich als root anmelden und den ordner erstellen. 

Wenn du nun den Stick mountest, hat ein normaler Benutzer keine Schreibrechte dafür. Das löst du am besten mit einem Eintrag in der /etc/fstab etwa so:

/dev/sda1       /mnt/usbstick           vfat    noauto,users,rw,sync,umask=000  0 0

dann musst du auch nur noch mount /mnt/usbstick eingeben um zu mounten. 

Eigentlich sollte das aber alles automatisch gehen bei SuSE (ich nehme mal an, du hast SuSE...) . Warum es nicht geht.. keine Ahnung. Vielleicht ist hot-plug nicht installiert. Mach mal rpm -q hotplug. (Geht das überhaupt in suse? )


----------



## ByteDigger (11. April 2004)

Hallo,

bei mir ging der USB Stick auch nicht, obwohl hotplug installiert ist. Der Befehl geht übrigens!

Was ich noch anmerken will, ist dass bei der USB-Stick auf sda4 liegt. Keine Anhnung warum aber er funktioniert nur auf sda4. Liegt vielleicht an meinem USB-Hub.

Also alle sda's mal durchprobieren..

mfg ByteDigger


----------



## mathiu (13. April 2004)

es muss noch das Kernel-Modul usb-storage geladen sein, sonst funktioniert das nicht..

einfach mal mit 

modprobe usb-storage

versuchen. Das Modul sollte eigentlich standard-mässig vorhanden sein.


----------

